# Etwas älter aber trotzdem gut ...



## Apus72 (12 Juli 2012)

Mutterbrett und Riesenbiß

Den meisten von uns ist klar, daß das englische Wort Computer vom Verb 
compute (= rechnen, schätzen) kommt, daß ein Computer also ein Rechner 
oder Schätzer ist. 
Aber noch immer gibt es viele Zeitgenossen, die vielleicht gerade erst
anfangen, sich mit diesem komplexen Thema etwas näher zu befassen. Dieser 
Artikel soll alle jenen helfen, die nicht mit einem Spielbuben aufgewachsen 
sind und die nicht schon von Kind auf alle diese verwirrenden Begriffe wie eine 
Muttersprache auf natürlichem Wege erlernen konnten. 

Mutterbrett und Riesenbiß:
Beginnen wir vielleicht mit den einfachen Dingen, die wir sehen, anfassen
und damit auch noch begreifen können! Alle Bausteine eines Schätzers 
werden als Hartware bezeichnet. Es ist sehr wichtig, bei der Auswahl der 
Hartware sorgsam zu sein, denn nur auf guter Hartware kann die Weichware 
richtig schnell laufen. Bei der Hartware ist das Mutterbrett von besonderer 
Bedeutung. Das Mutterbrett soll unter anderem mit einem Schnitzelsatz von 
Intel ausgerüstet sein. Die gleiche Firma sollte auch die ZVE (Zentrale-
Voranschreitungs-Einheit) geliefert haben. 
Damit wir uns bei der Arbeit richtig wohl fühlen, sollten wir uns einen
17-Daumenlang-Vorzeiger und ein ordentliches Schlüsselbrett zulegen. 
Damit auch anspruchsvolle Weichware eine gute Vorführung zeigt, müssen
mindestens 32 Riesenbiß Erinnerung eingebaut sein. Natürlich gehört neben
dem 3 1/2 Daumenlang-Schlappscheibentreiber auch eine
Dichtscheiben-Lese-Nur-Einrichtung zur Grundausrüstung. Eine Hartscheibe 
mit vier Gigantischbiß dürfte für die nächsten zwei bis drei Jahre ausreichend
Erinnerungsplatz für Weichware und Daten bieten. 
Wenn wir unseren PS (persönlichen Schätzer) auch zum Spielen benutzen
wollen, sollten wir uns neben der Maus auch noch einen Freudenstock und ein
gutes Schallbrett anschaffen. 

Winzigweich und Kraftpunkt:
So, damit sind nun die optimalen Grundlagen für Einbau und Betrieb der
Weichware geschaffen! Damit die Weichware auf unserer Hartware überhaupt 
laufen kann, brauchte es ein Betriebssystem. Es empfiehlt sich heute, ein 
solches mit einem grafischen Benutzer-Zwischengesicht zu installieren. 
Besonders weitverbreitet sind die Systeme Winzigweich-Fenster 3.1 und das 
neuere Fenster 95 des gleichen Herstellers (Gerüchten zufolge soll übrigens 
noch in diesem Jahr das neuere Fenster 98 mit integriertem
Zwischennetz-Erforscher erscheinen - letzteres ist ärgerlich für Leute, die
lieber mit dem Netzschaft-Schiffsführer wellenreiten wollen). 
Winzigweich-Systeme haben die Eigenart, öfter mal einen Krach zu
verursachen. Dann müssen sie neu gestiefelt werden. Schläger verzichten auf 
ein graphisches Zwischengesicht und bevorzugen ein altes,
Befehlslinien-Ausdeuter-Ausgerichtetes Vielfachbeaufgabungs-Betriebssystem 
namens Einheitlix, weil sie behaupten, sie wüßten schon, was sie tun. 
Einheitlix hat den Vorteil, daß es auf verschiedenen Schätzern mit
unterschiedlichen ZVEs läuft. Auch auf älteren Geräten hat es eine gute
Vorführung. Einheitlix ist furchtbar umständlich zu bedienen, aber der
Schläger kann damit alles machen, was er will. Zum Beispiel ganz schnell den 
Schätzer kaputt.
Für Leute, die mit ihrem Schätzer anspruchsvolle Aufgaben erledigen wollen,
gibt es unter Fenster 95 das berühmte Büro fachmännisch 97. Dieses 
Erzeugnis besteht aus den neuesten Ausgaben der Weichwaren Wort, 
Übertreff, Kraftpunkt und Zugriff. Damit stehen dem Benutzer alle wichtigen 
Funktionen wie Wortveredelung, Ausbreitblatt, Präsentationsgrafik und
Datenstützpunkt-Behandlung zur Verfügung. Viel billiger ist das Sternen-Büro
von der Hamburger Firma Sternen-Abteilung, das es auch für Einheitlix gibt.
Sehr beliebt sind auch der Sumpfblüten-Organisierer und Schichtkäse-
Ausdrück, daß für Tischplatten-Veröffentlichung gebraucht wird. 

Aufsteller und Einsetzer:
Wer selbst gern Anwendungen entwickelt, kann dies unter Fenster
beispielsweise mit dem modernen Sichtbar Grundlegend tun. Natürlich gibt es 
vor dem Gebrauch auch gewisse Hindernisse zu überwinden. Die Weichware 
muß zuerst via Aufsteller oder Einsetzer auf der Hartscheibe eingerichtet 
werden. Das kann sehr viel Zeit brauchen, wenn sie ursprünglich auf 
Schlappscheiben geliefert wurde. Das Einrichten von Dichtscheibe ist sehr viel 
angenehmer und schneller. Leider stellen auch hier die Aufsteller auf Fragen, 
die von vielen unverständlichen Begriffen nur so wimmeln. 
Aber die wollen uns einandermal vornehmen.


----------



## Punisher (12 Juli 2012)

lol


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Juli 2012)

Ich denke, nun Hat es meine Harte Ware im Hauptbrett Geunfallt:thx:​


----------



## LuigiHallodri (12 Juli 2012)

Gut gemacht das Ganze. Da merkt man erst, was man im Bezug auf PCs für Schwachsinn labert! :thumbup:


----------



## wiesel (13 Juli 2012)

LuigiHallodri schrieb:


> Gut gemacht das Ganze. Da merkt man erst, was man im Bezug auf PCs für Schwachsinn labert! :thumbup:




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

